# Asked for help, got disaster! (JL subwoofer damage inside)



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

Well...

The God of car audio was in a cheerful mood last night when I asked a friend to help me install my spanking new JL 10W3v3...

And boy, did the God get his laugh!

To be honest, my friend assisted with increasing the box's hole diameter from 185mm to 230mm and he did a pretty decent job there.

The 10W3v3 was to be installed and he brought a battery poewered screwdriver along to to the job.

As you may have noticed the 10W3v3 has a plastic ring that holds the grille in place and is screwed along with everything else. 

Since it is plastic however it failed to withstand the pressure of the screws and it snapped in 4 or 5 points because of the pressure applied.



It looks silly and that's the problem. I don' t like its looks broken like that.

Problem is JL does not sell this piece alone. Since I don't live in the US they say I should contact the local distributor, who unfortunately has stopped being a distributor for JL. Closest one is in Germany.

Cmon... this is getting weird.

Any useful thoughts that might lead out of this mess???


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

take the ring off, fix the cracks, sand smooth, repaint, then install carefully using a hand screwdriver


----------



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

azngotskills said:


> take the ring off, fix the cracks, sand smooth, repaint, then install carefully using a hand screwdriver


Would you say that re-screwing might damage the MDF to some extent?

And by the way, what glue and what paint is needed for that job?


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

CENTRAL said:


> Would you say that re-screwing might damage the MDF to some extent?
> 
> And by the way, what glue and what paint is needed for that job?


One time out shouldn't be a huge issue. If you're super worried about it just rotate the sub... but the the JL logo will be off. AHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

Can someone please indicate what glue will do and what paint to use? 

(I would so much prefer getting a new ring though...)


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i dont think anybdy is gonna have that exact answer. i suggest just going to a small local hardware store and talking about the materials with somebody working their. people come in with projects and ask questions all the time. its the beuaty of a hardware store  pick the old timer...they are the ones who evberybody asks i know you def don't want latex based paint on plastic. some glues will eat it too, i'd suggest a two part epoxy they genraly have the best strength but their are all kinds of glues out now. my hardware store has like 50 diff super glues than another shelf of epoxys lol


----------



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey, thanx!

If I fail to find a replacement ring I will go that way. Usually I' m doing ok with glueing. I almost leave no marks. That also depends on the glue though...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

its just cosmetic i mean its in the trunk who cares


----------



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

Exactly what my wife would say...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

CENTRAL said:


> Exactly what my wife would say...


Idk if j like the implications your making but honestly I've been doing this for only a few years after a few I realised its not all about cosmetics in fact sometimes the ugliest speakers play best 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

I did the same thing awhile back :blush: 
My local shop ordered a replacement...IIRC, it was ~$20 & a couple weeks wait, though JL also sent me a beanie for the trouble . 

I think you're better off fixing it yourself, unless you're willing to pay enough for someone to get & ship you one.


----------



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

pjhabit said:


> I did the same thing awhile back :blush:
> My local shop ordered a replacement...IIRC, it was ~$20 & a couple weeks wait, though JL also sent me a beanie for the trouble .
> 
> I think you're better off fixing it yourself, unless you're willing to pay enough for someone to get & ship you one.


Thank you for the info! It's appreciated.

Was it ok the second time you put it?


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah, I'm definitely more careful with the new one.


----------



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

pjhabit said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely more careful with the new one.


Lesson learned! 

I think I will be also way too careful (not to call my friend) the second time!


----------



## pjhabit (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL!

BTW, I dig your profile pic. Just recently downloaded the TT dynamic range meter & now I can't stop analyzing the DR of all my tunes.:thumbsup:


----------



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm glad you found it useful!

It's so weird. We allways seem so worried about our equipment SQ, while the music itself is severely distorted and compromised at it's source...


----------



## AdamClark (Sep 8, 2013)

look for ca glue at your local hobby shop.. it comes with activator... its very good glue... I use it to temp assemble my fiberglass projects and some boxes.. it will hold your ring together really well and a re-crack should be an issue.. after you glue it sand it with some fine paper and repaint with the duplicolor auto color touch up spray available at the auto parts store... just choose the color you want... ive actually used the dupli color paint to repaint the jl rings to accent the install matching the color of the car... nice easy and cheap install trick since you can look up the cars vin color code and get the exact color that's on the car...


----------



## jb4674 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd love to see pictures of this...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

jb4674 said:


> I'd love to see pictures of this...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You have been reading old threads today 

I would like to know how this turned out.


----------



## CENTRAL (Dec 13, 2012)

Ηι,

Thank you for your interest!

JL was kind enough to replace the broken part, so that no repair was necessary. Needless to say I placed it myself the second time using a screwdriver and proper bolts.

The broken ring has been kept just in case, but it will hardly be ever used...


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

JVD240 said:


> One time out shouldn't be a huge issue. If you're super worried about it just rotate the sub... but the the JL logo will be off. AHHHHHHHH!!!


No biggie, just rotate the cone inside the basket


----------

